# Külfödi földrajzi nevek kiejtése



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Mi a véleményetek a külfödi földrajzi nevek kiejtését illetően a magyarban? 
Elsősorban az USA-ban található nem angol (főleg spanyol) eredetű földrajzi nevekre gondolok, például: _San Francisco, Los Angeles, San Diego, Santa Monica, California, Colorado, ...._

Tehát, ezeknek a helyes kiejtése a magyarban _szenfrensziszkó, lozéndzselesz, szendiégó, szentemónike, kelifornia, kolorédó, ..._ lenne, vagy (szerintem) a természetesebb _szanfranciszkó, loszan(?)elesz, szandiégó, szantamónika, kalifornia, kolorádó ... _?

Esteleg létezik valamilyen erre vonatkozó szabály? ...


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia, 

Ez bizony bonyolult kérdés, mert az angolban szinte nincs olyan magánhangzó, ami azonos lenne bármely magyar magánhangzóval. Változó, hogy melyik angol szóban ill. névben mivel helyettesítjük a "furcsa" angol magánhangzókat. A másik tényező az, hogy az adott földrajzi név mennyire ismert nálunk, azaz van-e meghonosodott "magyaros" alakja.

Az általad felsorolt példákban azért muszáj pár dolgot pontosítanom, ha a "helyes" kiejtés alatt az "angolos" alakot érted:

*lozéndzselesz *- inkább "loszendzselesz", vagy "loszándzselesz"; a "los"-ban az "s" nem zöngés, az "Angeles" első hangja pedig az /æ/ hang, mint a "bad" szóban, ezt viszont sosem szoktuk a magyar "é"-vel megközelíteni. Tehát nem úgy ejtik, mint az angol "*a*ngel" szót.

_*kolorédó *- _a harmadik szótag hangja szintén /æ/, mint "b*a*d", vagy más változatban /ɑː/, mint "f*a*ther", de semmiképpen sem "é".

A második, "magyarosabb" (spanyolosabb?) sorozat szerintem is természetesebben hat magyar beszédben. Ha a "Los Angeles" esetén az "n" utáni kérdőjel arra utal, hogy esetleg spanyolosan "losz ánhelesz"-nek kellene ejteni a város nevét, nos, szerintem nem, mert ezt csak spanyolajkúak használják tudtommal.

Szerintem erre vonatkozó szabály nem létezik. Minden egyes névnél külön kell(ene) mérlegelni sajnos, hogy milyen kiejtést használjunk úgy, hogy az felismerhető legyen, de ne is tűnjünk sznobnak. Hiába tudom, hogyan kell ejteni angolul mondjuk Washington, Chicago, Dallas, Birmingham vagy Manchester városok nevét, ha magyarul beszélek, én is azt mondom, hogy _vasington_, _csikágó_, _dallasz_, _börmingem _és _mencseszter_.


----------



## Encolpius

Ajánlom figyelmedbe a Kiejtési szótárt, innen hivatalosan ingyen letölthető.


----------

